# Streamlight Ultrastinger



## sleep creeper (Jun 23, 2011)

Hey guys just have a question and i couldnt find answer in the search option. I just got a Ultrastinger with a steady charger...after 10 hrs of charge the led has not started to blink...is this normal? i have a a strion led which it states it would blink after a full charge but the US charger does not mention that...thank you


----------



## fivemega (Jun 23, 2011)

sleep creeper said:


> i have a a strion led which it states it would blink after a full charge but the US charger does not mention that.


 
*Strion is using Li-ion battery while US using Ni-Cad. Different chemistries use different method of charging.*


----------



## ebow86 (Jun 23, 2011)

Your best bet would be to contact streamlight and ask them. There maybe a PDF instruction manual somewhere, find one and it may give you some anwsers.


----------



## sleep creeper (Jun 23, 2011)

ive searched but cannot find the answer i was hoping that someone who owns one which i know alot of cpfers do if they could help me


----------



## ebow86 (Jun 23, 2011)

There's alot of good people here willing to help, things just don't get much attention here in the lonely old incandescent forum. I'm sure someone will be along to help, but I would consider calling streamlight if it was me.


----------



## sadtimes (Jun 23, 2011)

What color is the charger? Black or grey? IIRC, the black will always show a red light if the light is on the charger, the grey will flash once it is complete. I could be wrong as it has been sometime since I had my black stinger charger...I still have my stinger with a piggy back grey charger, love that thing as it has seen me through a many of night shift. Also the piggy back led stays red, it does not blink. Hope it helps...

Etched with a thunderbolt from a 4g cloud


----------



## sleep creeper (Jun 23, 2011)

its the black steady 10 hr charger


----------



## lasermax (Jun 23, 2011)

No i have a ultrastinger and the black charger. Charger stays on constinly


----------



## sleep creeper (Jun 23, 2011)

so its normal for the red light to always be on? have you had any problems with the light lasermax? how do you like it?


----------



## curtispdx (Jun 23, 2011)

I used to own an Ultrastinger and I don't recall the charger turning green. FWIW.


----------



## Sporting1 (Jun 24, 2011)

I have the Ultrastinger and the light is always on. I try not to leave the light charging for more then 24 hours. You will feel the body become warm when the battery is fully charged. This is normal.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jun 25, 2011)

sleep creeper, refrain from double posting. I have deleted your Streamlight thread in General Flashlight Discussion.

Bill


----------



## lasermax (Jul 8, 2011)

sleep creeper said:


> so its normal for the red light to always be on? have you had any problems with the light lasermax? how do you like it?


 Sorry about this for not responding so long. But yes I do like it but the specs when I bought it said 75000 candlepower now they say 35000 power but it has a nice throw; but to me is weak one at that but a very good solid construction and feel to me only SLEEP CREEPER


----------



## sleep creeper (Jul 10, 2011)

no problem i love this light so far...its my go to light...glad i bought it...i dont use my led lights anymore


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 10, 2011)

sleep creeper said:


> i love this light so far...its my go to light...glad i bought it...




*+1* :thumbsup:


My wife purchased the Ultrastinger for my birthday, it's one thing to have a spouse accept our peculiar hobby but to have one that also supports it is even better! :devil:


----------



## ebow86 (Jul 10, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> *+1* :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> My wife purchased the Ultrastinger for my birthday, it's one thing to have a spouse accept our peculiar hobby but to have one that also supports it is even better! :devil:


 
Congrats on the new acquisition! That sure does sound like a great gift, I guess coming from an "educated" wife one would probably expect something along the lines of a slim and sleek LED flashlight, instead you got yourself a classic big old hot incandescent that spews out lots and lots of incan goodness. Wife sure sounds like a keeper to me:thumbsup:


----------



## sleep creeper (Jul 10, 2011)

I love that light but being new to incans almost burned a hole through my shirt oops


----------



## HotWire (Jul 15, 2011)

My Strion charger blinks red when charged. My Ultrastinger charger is constant red.


----------



## lasermax (Jul 15, 2011)

lasermax said:


> Sorry about this for not responding so long. But yes I do like it but the specs when I bought it said 75000 candlepower now they say 35000 power but it has a nice throw; but to me is weak one at that but a very good solid construction and feel to me only SLEEP CREEPER


 
Yes the red led stays constinely on. Its kind of an alignemt led to for your ultra stinger but i will add it is a very tuff light


----------



## sleep creeper (Jul 15, 2011)

Hey guys thanx for the responses i was kind of looking for a back up incan to my ultrastinger that is around the same size? any suggestions?


----------



## ebow86 (Jul 15, 2011)

Budget? Are you in the US?


----------



## HotWire (Jul 16, 2011)

I like the Surefire 6P myself. Reliable. Lightweight. Leggoable.


----------



## sleep creeper (Jul 16, 2011)

im in the US, around $150


----------



## ebow86 (Jul 18, 2011)

sleep creeper said:


> im in the US, around $150



There are a ton of options out there with a $150 budget. Have you taken a look at the new magcharger? It's abit bigger than your ultrastinger but the new model supposedly has multi modes of light output and a nimh battery. Plus it's brighter than the ultrastinger. You could buy a new magcharger, extra lamps, and an ultra clear glass lens thats better than the stock glass lens and still be under budget.


----------



## sleep creeper (Jul 18, 2011)

Is this the new magcharger with the multi modes and strobe?


----------



## ebow86 (Jul 18, 2011)

sleep creeper said:


> Is this the new magcharger with the multi modes and strobe?



Yes.


----------



## sleep creeper (Jul 18, 2011)

ill get it but i didnt know it was already out


----------

